# KLRU Austin



## vivaciouswagnerian (Jul 21, 2005)

*KMFA Austin*

Hey everyone. I wanted to advertise a new site! For a long time I've been listening to a rather old classical station in Austin, Texas (my home) and now they have revamped and it has become an amazing experience. They have tons of programs all through the day with any type of classical music you can think of. They then archive all their programs so anyone can listen to any of them. They also have a live-stream to the station for listening whenever. Take a look!

http://www.klru.org


----------



## CTCarter (Aug 28, 2006)

KMFA is a treasure. I was a student at UT in 1967 when it started. A gentleman named Leonard Masters was the early voice of KMFA, and he introduced our community to music of composers we never heard of. That is still the case today, but more often it is not the composer but the music we've never heard before. Today it was some forgotten stage work by Thomas A. Arne. Willie Nelson is great. So is classical KMFA.


----------

